# RC-Edge 2006-2007



## Jim Rufiange (Jan 15, 2003)

Wanted to start the new indoor season off with a new thread. 

We just received our final shipment of IB 3800's. Once these are gone, we will not be getting anymore. The following 6 cell packs are available:

KC Racing - $49
416, 1.203
402, 1.201
412, 1.206
417, 1.206

SMC - $54
426, 1.206
427, 1.205

Free shipping when you buy 2 or more packs!Please EMAIL all inquiries.
[email protected]


----------

